# Please help  strange buzzing object in the basement



## Dimeron (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, this thing in my basement started buzzing today and I couldn't figure out why it is doing it and what it is. It is located in my basement enclosed in a plastic cap, and as far as I can tell the buzzing is from the two black boxes from the side.

It appears to have a switch in the switch box that controls it. So after shutting it down it stopped buzzing.

Any help identifying the thing would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 3, 2011)

that thing is or was your door bell


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2011)

This will be running on low voltage. Most of the time they are powered by a little transformer attached to one of the ceiling lights in the basement. When you get this thing stopped listin closely you can sometimes hear the transformer bussing too.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 4, 2011)

That is your door bell ringer. If it was buzzing check the actual door bell buttons. One of them is likely stuck on or the wiring is shorted.


----------



## donmorgan (Apr 7, 2011)

It's a door bell chime and if it buzzing that means that there is a short in the button circuit that is connected to it. Disconnect your door bell button and see if the buzzing stops.


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply.

Anyways, it was indeed the door bell, after un-stucking the button everything went back to normal.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

